# You all are right, again.



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Trying to keep the two, particularly Lexi, still has been nearly impossible but your reassurance helped me through even if I wasn't so sure myself. And today the stitches came out, they are playing and happy, and even spent part of the day at daycare. Now they are passed out asleep and everyone is ecstatic that the onesies are no more. And tube of shame was only required a couple of night in the end. Now that I'm less anxious more fun photos on their way. But for now here is Beemer decked out in his onesie and tube.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

And now Lexi. Don't they look so thrilled?


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad things are getting back to normal.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

hahahahahaha
It is cruel to laugh - but!
Poor puppies. I'm so glad to hear that they have made such a good recovery 
Looking forwards to seeing lots more pics of them.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sure they think you did it just so you could take pictures xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha! I laughed when I saw "the tube of shame" Molly looked exactly like that she had the tube and a onesie. She didn't mind the tube though but hated the cone.

I'm glad they are better and don't have to wear all that "shame gear" anymore


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

They do NOT look happy . . glad the worst is behind you now . . Good Job mummy!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh poor puppies not enamoured at all! They have lovely huge eyes. Glad they are out the other end!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good. That's, that ordeal over now.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I have to admit that there may have been an occasion or two where I needed them to settle next to me so I could get a few more zzzzzz's and that tube if shame I discovered was highly effective in gaining compliance and 30 more minutes of sleep.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

Bless them for doing great job, they surely have that the curse of "cone of shame" is over!


----------

